# New and looking for progesterone advice!



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to jump right in here! New to this forum, although been charting with fertility friend since feb08.

Got really upset this morning when I got another BFN (14dpo today). Last cycle I took progesterone 400mg) from 1dpo to 14dpo then stopped and got Af on day 17dpo (spotting 16dpo). I was going to stop after tonight but then I came across an old (200 forum where this woman on progesterone got a BFN on 14dpo but phoned and asked what she should do and her consultants said to continue with the progesterone and she got a BFP at 17dpo! Now I am comfused....should I carry on? I ovulated sooner than normal (CD13 - usually its around CD19) and so didn't start my progesterone until 4dpo and have some spares left. Should I go to 16dpo then test again Then stop?

My chart: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ed85b

I've felt nausea's since 5dpo (and was sick once) But my boobs stopped feeling sensitive quite early at about 10dpo (last cycle stopped at 13dpo).

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there 

If your period hasn't shown up yet then I would leave it a few more days and test again as it may just be that there's not enough HCG hormone released from the embryo for the peestick to pick up yet.

Looking at your chart, it shows you had a +ve opk on cd12 and then a temp dip on cd13, with a rise on cd14 so I'd say you ovulated cd13/14 as you usually ovulate around 36hrs after the LH surge...+ve OPK shows this surge (although ovulation can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later), with a temp dip just before ovulation and the rise in temp is due to the release of progesterone from the ruptured follicle where egg released (corpus luteum)....and your temp has stayed nice and high although this could also be contributed to the additional progesterone you're on. What progesterone are you being prescribed ?

How long have you been ttc (trying to conceive) and do you have any known fertility problems ?

An embryo is only be at the stage for implantation once it's reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old (5dpo) and would usually start implanting around 24hrs later so when 6 days old....so not sure that the nausea you had at 5dpo would be pregnancy related as a little too early. Implantation can happen up until the embie is around 12 days old...

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.html

The nausea and sore boobs could be side effects of the progesterone support you're on as it can cause all sorts of wierd and wonderful symptoms including those which are fairly common....it can also hold back any bleeding so it can make it a little confusing as sometimes a bleed doesn't start until you actually stop the progesterone 

I would definitely keep using the progesterone and then test again in a few days time and fingers crossed for a BFP  

If in any doubt then give your clinic a call and ask their advise as obviously none of us are medically qualified and don't know your background and reasons for being on the progesterone. 

Good luck 
Natasha

/links


----------



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for replying Natasha! Just updated my profile a little with my basic info/story but as an intro....I have been ttc since April 2007. Had an eaarly miscarriage Dec07 and started charting Feb 2008. After a few months I noticed I had a short luteal phase. As I was breastfeeding my daughter still I didn't feel I could go to the doctors and had to just wait and keep hoping my LP would get better as my daughters feeds reduced. But even when she only nursed three times my cycle still varied (ovulation between CD15 and Cd19, cycle length 23 to 32 days and LP 7 to 10 days). I tried natural herbs and B6 (which worked for two cycles, giving me a 10 day and a 11 day LP) but then back to 7-9. In June this year we stopped breastfeeding totally but I didn't get a single extra day on my LP and I went to the docs for bloodwork. CD3 tests were normal (inc prolactin, the breastfeeding hormone) but my 7dpo test had low progesterone (level 5). Doc said she doesn't think I ovulate at all but I just don't get that...not with my charts, +oPKS and one miscarriage? I managed to beg and plead for progesterone and she reluctantly agreed. I take 400mg once a night.
It certainly helped extend my LP!
But she won't refer me for Clomid until 'more time' has passed since stopping breastfeeding...so about another 4 cycles.


I agree the nausea and symptoms are most likely from the progesterone. But just scared if I stop - and something IS happening with an eggie then it will get 'washed out' before its had a chance! Or am I just holding out too much hope as most people get a BFP by 14dpo!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hun lots of ladies get a BFP after 14dpo....if it's been a late implanter, if the HCG levels are a little lower so it's not over yet 

At least your GP is prescribing you the progesterone so hopefully that will give your womb lining and luteal phase the boost it needs and it would seem from your charts that it's extending things a bit longer.

When you had the progesterone blood test, was it done on cd21 or at 7dpo ? If you had it done on cd21 on a cycle where you ovulated a little later then there's a chance that you were tested too early. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so this is ideally when it should be tested. Also, if you had it tested fairly soon after stopping breastfeeding then perhaps your cycles were still a little erratic in terms of ovulation.

Have you thought about trying some form of complementary therapy such as reflexology or acupuncture ? There's more info on the Comp Therapies board if you're interested...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

I wouldn't stop the progesterone just yet...keep using it for a few more days and test again  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks! (again)  

I had my test done at 7dpo...judged from a +opk AND charting although typically THAT cycle I got two + OPKs in a row (cd16 and cd17) I was unsure exactly when 7dpo was ....However according to my temp rise ovulation occured two days later, cd19 and I arranged my 7dpo test accordingly.
However when I went back for my results the doc was angry cos she said it should have been done on cd21 only and that she doesn't believe charting OR opks to tell you when you ovulate (so by her reasoning I may not have a short LP and ovulate cd14 as 'standard')


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Perhaps it was just a blip month then ?  

Thing is, GPs are just that, "general practitioners" so don't always have the full fertility knowledge...it's so frustrating isn't it ?

Hopefully things will happen naturally for you but if it does take you a little longer then I would push for a referal to a fertility consultant who will be able to assist you more.

N xx


----------



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

16dpo. My temp went up but still bfn, although I messed up dipping the stick ( Stoopid I know) cos first the control barely showed up so I had to dip it again. After that there seemed to be an anti-line (evap? White line where line should have been) Which hasn't happened on any of the other tests I've done (same brand). But still counts as BFN and I am not testing with my last test until tomorrow! Unless bfp in the morn then tonight (16dpo) will be my last progesterone I think.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I can see by your chart that your temps gone up again....thing is, if you're still testing BFN, then there is a possibility that the progesterone support you're on is what is keeping your temps up and AF held back/delayed 

I would wait to see what tomorrow brings when you test again  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Crimson9 (Nov 1, 2009)

I know! Last progesterone tonight and last test tomorrow then I am stopping and awaiting AF. Was hoping, if not pregs, that AF would get through anyways.  

Thanks for replying Natasha and giving me somewhere to bounce around my thoughts!  

lol....and just sooo gotta use this smiley --->   whilst I can!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No worries hun, that's what we're all here for 

Good luck with testing tomorrow...fingers crossed for a BFP   

Take care
Natasha x


----------

